# PCS7 + WinCC6.2 SP2 Problem Projekt öffnen



## stevedee78 (20 November 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich werde hier noch verrückt.
Zur Sache:

Ich habe mit Step7 ein Multiprojekt erstellt. In diesem Projekt habe ich meinen Laptop (WinXP SP3) als ES eingerichtet, einen OS_Server (DesktopPC WinServer2003) und habe auch eine AS (Schaltschrank mit S7 Steuerung) erstellt. Mein Problem ist wenn ich das OS Laden > ServerPC tue kriege ich immer ein unkommentierten Fehler (Beim laden ist ein fehler aufgetretten). Hier die LOg vom Laden:



> Ladeprotokoll anzeigen...
> -------------------------
> 
> 13.11.2008 15:53:26 : Das Projekt wurde gesperrt.
> ...


Dann versuche ich trotzdem das Projekt auf dem Server PC zu öffnen (*.mcp Datei im freigabe Ordner wo er die daten vom Laptop bekommen hat) und bekomme folgende Meldung:



> WinCC-Projekt öffnen: Der Anwender besitzt nicht die Rechte, um diese Aktion durchzuführen! Bitte prüfen Sie die Zuordnung des aktuellen Benutzers zu den Benutzergruppen in Windows.



Simatic Rights und SIMATIC Security Control habe ich schon benutzt auf allen PC Stationen. Hab auch Admin Rechte und die Benutzergruppe *SIMATIC HMI.

*Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen das hinzubekommen!*

Gruß

Stevedee78
*


----------



## Grimsey (20 November 2008)

Hallo Stevede78,

alle Benutzer, sowohl auf der ES als auch auf dem Server, müssen in 3 Benutzergruppen von SIMATIC sein. Weiß leider nur nicht mehr genau, welche außer SIMATIC HMI das noch waren. Du kannst weiterhin mal gucken, ob der Server-PC im WinCC-Explorer den richtigen Namen hat. Dort müsste eigentlich der Name Deiner ES-Station eingetragen sein. Sind im Projekt auch die gleichen Nutzer angegeben, die auch im Windows angelegt sind?

Ich würde das Projekt auf dem Server nochmal löschen und das Laden nochmals neu starten. Ich hab auch noch ein Schreiben von SIEMENS da, wo die 10 häufigsten Fehler aufgelisten sind. Ich guck mal, ob ich das noch finde.

MFG

1. Wurde der Computername der ES im OS-Projekt eingetragen bevor geladen wurde?
2. Wurde der Computername umgeändert oder beinhaltet Sonderzeichen?
3. Wurden die DCOM/Firewall Settings mit Simatic Security Control durchgeführt? (Falls ja, bitte nochmal ausführen auf ES und der betroffenen Station)
-> Start -> Simatic -> Simatic Security Control
4. Ist der Rechner in der korrekten Arbeitsgruppe/Domäne?
5. Sind die Berechtigungen korrekt? Der Benutzer muss in Simatic HMI und einer SQL-Gruppe eingetragen sein, zudem mindestens Hauptbenutzerberechtigung (besser: Administrator) 6. Sind auf ES und OS-Server die gleichen Benutzer mit gleichem Passwort angemeldet?
7. Ist in der Simatic Shell der Server verfügbar? Empfehlung: Rechtsklick auf Simatic Shell -> Aktualisieren 8. Ist der Terminalbus in der Netzwerkkonfiguration an oberster Stelle?
9. Bitte prüfen Sie den folgenden FAQ und besonders die entsprechenden Berechtigungen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22559072
10. Ist im SQL-Manager die Instanz "....\WINCC" ausgewählt und geladen?


----------



## stevedee78 (20 November 2008)

Danke für die Antworten Grimsey, werde mich da mal durchforsten.

Gruß

stevedee78


----------



## marlob (20 November 2008)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Hallo Stevede78,
> 
> alle Benutzer, sowohl auf der ES als auch auf dem Server, müssen in 3 Benutzergruppen von SIMATIC sein. Weiß leider nur nicht mehr genau, welche außer SIMATIC HMI das noch waren.
> ...


Simatic HMI
Simatic HMI CS
Simatic HMI Viewer


----------



## stevedee78 (20 November 2008)

@all

Danke aber trotz der 10 Punkte von Grimsey funzt es nicht !

Gruß

stevedee78


----------



## Grimsey (24 November 2008)

Führst Du das Übersetzen/Laden zusammen aus oder getrennt voneinander?
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man den OS-Server erst übersetzen und dann separat laden sollte. Also auch nicht über das Menü "Zielbaugruppe übersetzen und laden".
Ich gehe immer so vor, dass ich in der Komponentenansicht mit einem Rechtsklick den Server auswähle, dann übersetzen. Danach nochmal mit Rechtsklick den Server auswählen und diesmal "Zielsystem laden".


----------



## stevedee78 (24 November 2008)

@grimsey

Ich mache es genauso wie Du! Erst übersetzen und danach laden.
Das Problem besteht übrigens immer noch.

Gruß

stevedee78


----------



## Alexandra (1 April 2009)

Hallo  
Das Problem habe ich auch schon gehabt, bei mir lag es daran das das WinCC-Projekt das ich übersetzen und laden wollte, nicht den richtigen Rechnername hatte. In WinCC nur mal kurz den Rechnernamen angepasst nochmal übersetzen / laden, und alles lief wieder.... 
Da der Thread schon ein bisschen älter ist, nehme ich an das dein Problem schon gelöst ist. Aber vielleicht hilft es der Nachwelt


----------



## Jenzzzz (1 April 2009)

Hallo

Hatte das selbe Problem auch schon mehrfach...
Hast du schon mal probiert das Projekt mit dem "WinCC Project Duplicator" auf dem ServerPC zu erstellen?! Ist vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber hat mir schon oft weiter geholfen!
Ansonsten ist es bei Multiprojekten oftmals hilfreich "Speichern unter mit Reorganisieren" zu benutzen.


----------

